# bear bench



## fancyfirewood (Oct 18, 2009)

heres a bench I just finished,it's my first.enjoy


----------



## deeker (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to AS, and you have done a great job!!

Kevin


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 18, 2009)

fancyfirewood said:


> heres a bench I just finished,it's my first.enjoy









Very nice. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## fancyfirewood (Oct 19, 2009)

red pine


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 24, 2009)

very nice
what is KOSTECHKA


----------

